# Sighting in a .243



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello All
As I have stated before, I purchased a Ruger M77 in .243 caliber for my son. I have a 3X9 Nikon Pro Staff mounted on the gun and have been using Remington 100 grain cartridges. I have begun to sight the gun in at 50 yds on a bench... hand held. I plan to use a bench rest to fine tune the rifle.

I would like to sight this gun in for about 200 to 250yds. If I sight it in for dead on at 50yds I'm told that it will be about 2 inches high at 100 and dead on at 200yds.

Is this the case? Any suggestions?

Rob


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I set mine 1 inch high at 100., with my reloads. This is good out to about 200-250. At 300 I have to hold on top of the back of a coyote. The only time I use 50 yards is to get on paper, then I always move to 100. I always use a rest, otherwise I waste to many shells


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The EXACT answer to your question is much more complex than you apparently realize. But a greatly simplified answer starts something like this.....Which remington ammo are you using? They have 2 different bullets that are 100gr. If I make some assumptions that may or may not be right, about your gun, I get these figures:

Remington Express:
Calculated Table 
Range Drop Drop Windage Windage Velocity Mach Energy Time Lead Lead 
(yds) (in) (moa) (in) (moa) (ft/s) (none) (ft•lbs) (s) (in) (moa) 
0 -1.5 *** 0.0 *** 2969.2 2.659 1957.2 0.000 0.0 *** 
25 -0.6 -2.3 0.1 0.2 2900.8 2.598 1868.0 0.026 4.5 17.2 
50 0.0 0.1 0.2 0.4 2833.4 2.538 1782.3 0.052 9.1 17.4 
75 0.4 0.5 0.5 0.6 2767.1 2.478 1699.8 0.079 13.8 17.6 
100 0.5 0.5 0.9 0.8 2701.7 2.420 1620.5 0.106 18.6 17.8 
125 0.3 0.2 1.4 1.0 2637.3 2.362 1544.2 0.134 23.6 18.0 
150 -0.2 -0.2 2.0 1.3 2573.9 2.305 1470.8 0.163 28.7 18.2 
175 -1.1 -0.6 2.7 1.5 2511.3 2.249 1400.1 0.192 33.8 18.5 
200 -2.3 -1.1 3.6 1.7 2449.6 2.194 1332.2 0.223 39.2 18.7 
225 -3.9 -1.6 4.6 2.0 2388.8 2.140 1266.9 0.254 44.6 18.9 
250 -5.8 -2.2 5.8 2.2 2328.8 2.086 1204.0 0.285 50.2 19.2 
275 -8.1 -2.8 7.1 2.5 2269.7 2.033 1143.7 0.318 56.0 19.4 
300 -10.9 -3.5 8.5 2.7 2211.4 1.981 1085.6 0.351 61.9 19.7 
325 -14.1 -4.1 10.1 3.0 2153.9 1.929 1029.9 0.386 67.9 20.0 
350 -17.8 -4.9 11.9 3.2 2097.2 1.878 976.5 0.421 74.1 20.2 
375 -22.0 -5.6 13.8 3.5 2041.4 1.828 925.2 0.457 80.5 20.5 
400 -26.6 -6.4 15.9 3.8 1986.5 1.779 876.1 0.495 87.1 20.8 
425 -31.9 -7.2 18.2 4.1 1932.6 1.731 829.1 0.533 93.8 21.1 
450 -37.7 -8.0 20.7 4.4 1879.5 1.683 784.2 0.572 100.7 21.4 
475 -44.1 -8.9 23.4 4.7 1827.4 1.637 741.4 0.613 107.8 21.7 
500 -51.2 -9.8 26.3 5.0 1776.3 1.591 700.5 0.654 115.2 22.0

Or for the Remington Core-Lok ultra:
Calculated Table 
Range Drop Drop Windage Windage Velocity Mach Energy Time Lead Lead 
(yds) (in) (moa) (in) (moa) (ft/s) (none) (ft•lbs) (s) (in) (moa) 
0 -1.5 *** 0.0 *** 2968.8 2.659 1956.7 0.000 0.0 *** 
25 -0.6 -2.3 0.0 0.2 2903.4 2.601 1871.5 0.026 4.5 17.2 
50 0.0 0.1 0.2 0.4 2839.1 2.543 1789.5 0.052 9.1 17.4 
75 0.4 0.5 0.5 0.6 2775.7 2.486 1710.4 0.078 13.8 17.6 
100 0.5 0.5 0.8 0.8 2713.2 2.430 1634.3 0.106 18.6 17.8 
125 0.3 0.2 1.3 1.0 2651.5 2.375 1560.9 0.134 23.5 18.0 
150 -0.2 -0.2 1.9 1.2 2590.8 2.320 1490.1 0.162 28.6 18.2 
175 -1.1 -0.6 2.6 1.4 2530.8 2.267 1422.0 0.192 33.7 18.4 
200 -2.3 -1.1 3.4 1.6 2471.6 2.214 1356.3 0.222 39.0 18.6 
225 -3.8 -1.6 4.4 1.9 2413.3 2.162 1293.0 0.252 44.4 18.8 
250 -5.7 -2.2 5.5 2.1 2355.7 2.110 1232.0 0.284 49.9 19.1 
275 -8.0 -2.8 6.7 2.3 2298.9 2.059 1173.3 0.316 55.6 19.3 
300 -10.7 -3.4 8.1 2.6 2242.8 2.009 1116.7 0.349 61.4 19.6 
325 -13.9 -4.1 9.6 2.8 2187.5 1.959 1062.3 0.383 67.4 19.8 
350 -17.5 -4.8 11.2 3.1 2132.9 1.910 1010.0 0.418 73.5 20.1 
375 -21.6 -5.5 13.1 3.3 2079.1 1.862 959.7 0.453 79.8 20.3 
400 -26.1 -6.2 15.1 3.6 2026.2 1.815 911.4 0.490 86.2 20.6 
425 -31.2 -7.0 17.2 3.9 1974.0 1.768 865.1 0.527 92.8 20.8 
450 -36.9 -7.8 19.5 4.1 1922.6 1.722 820.7 0.566 99.6 21.1 
475 -43.2 -8.7 22.0 4.4 1872.1 1.677 778.1 0.605 106.5 21.4 
500 -50.0 -9.6 24.7 4.7 1822.5 1.632 737.4 0.646 113.7 21.7

So, the simple answer is that with a 50 yard zero you will be good out to about 230 yards. This is not optimal for that cartridge or bullet however. I would sight in about 1.1 inches high at 50 yards or better yet, move out to 100 and try for 2.6 inches high, or even better yet, move to 200 yards and try for 2.0 inches high. That would put you on this table for the Remington Core-Lok:
Calculated Table 
Range Drop Drop Windage Windage Velocity Mach Energy Time Lead Lead 
(yds) (in) (moa) (in) (moa) (ft/s) (none) (ft•lbs) (s) (in) (moa) 
0 -1.5 *** 0.0 *** 2968.8 2.659 1956.7 0.000 0.0 *** 
25 -0.1 -0.3 0.0 0.2 2903.4 2.601 1871.5 0.026 4.5 17.2 
50 1.1 2.1 0.2 0.4 2839.1 2.543 1789.5 0.052 9.1 17.4 
75 2.0 2.6 0.5 0.6 2775.7 2.486 1710.4 0.078 13.8 17.6 
100 2.6 2.5 0.8 0.8 2713.2 2.430 1634.3 0.106 18.6 17.8 
125 2.9 2.3 1.3 1.0 2651.5 2.375 1560.9 0.134 23.5 18.0 
150 3.0 1.9 1.9 1.2 2590.8 2.320 1490.1 0.162 28.6 18.2 
175 2.7 1.5 2.6 1.4 2530.8 2.267 1421.9 0.192 33.7 18.4 
200 2.0 1.0 3.4 1.6 2471.6 2.214 1356.2 0.222 39.0 18.6 
225 1.0 0.4 4.4 1.9 2413.3 2.162 1292.9 0.252 44.4 18.8 
250 -0.4 -0.1 5.5 2.1 2355.7 2.110 1232.0 0.284 49.9 19.1 
275 -2.1 -0.7 6.7 2.3 2298.9 2.059 1173.2 0.316 55.6 19.3 
300 -4.3 -1.4 8.1 2.6 2242.8 2.009 1116.7 0.349 61.4 19.6 
325 -6.9 -2.0 9.6 2.8 2187.5 1.959 1062.3 0.383 67.4 19.8 
350 -10.0 -2.7 11.2 3.1 2132.9 1.910 1010.0 0.418 73.5 20.1 
375 -13.5 -3.4 13.1 3.3 2079.1 1.862 959.7 0.453 79.8 20.3 
400 -17.6 -4.2 15.1 3.6 2026.1 1.815 911.4 0.490 86.2 20.6 
425 -22.1 -5.0 17.2 3.9 1974.0 1.768 865.1 0.527 92.8 20.8 
450 -27.3 -5.8 19.5 4.1 1922.6 1.722 820.6 0.566 99.6 21.1 
475 -33.0 -6.6 22.0 4.4 1872.1 1.677 778.1 0.605 106.5 21.4 
500 -39.3 -7.5 24.7 4.7 1822.5 1.632 737.4 0.646 113.7 21.7

Sighting in at the elevations I suggested would put you in a 6 inch kill zone out to about 285 yards. That is if my other assumptions about your gun are correct. I am confident that out to 300 yards my assumptions are close enough.

Good luck.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, what he said. 

Ain't an easy question to answer.

What works for 100 gr ain't even in the ball park for a 55 or 58 gr pill.


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm using Rem Exp core-lok 100 gr. I think I'll take your recomendation and will sight in about 1.1 inches high at 50 yards. Thanks.


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey buggy
I don't know where you get your trajectory charts from but could I ask you, how would you set up my other rifle. It is a Winchester model 70 270 weatherby mag shooting 150 grain weatherby spirepoints. Right now it is set up for 1 inch high at 100yds.
Rob


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I usually use: http://www.eskimo.com/~jbm/ballistics/traj/traj.html

I sometimes use: http://www.biggameinfo.com/BalCalc.aspx

The second one is easier to use, but makes more assumptions. For the kind of shooting you described it will be good enough.

How to set up you second gun? Before I give you my thoughts on that, I should tell you that I assumed you'd be shooting at deer and antelope sized criters with your 243. If you main quarry is smaller, I'd probably do it different. Also, I don't recommend sighting in at 50 yards. Its too close IMO for a good sight it job. I can hit paper at 50 yards without even aiming. Once you are near the center of the paper at 25 or 50 yards, you should move out to at least 100 yards. I also suggest you try running some of the calculations from the sites listed above and see what you get. It's not too difficult, and you will likely learn something in the process. Lets see if you get the same results as I get.

Here is what I got for the 270: (External Ballistics Calc data is difficult to edit for this page)
Max Point blank range is 318 yds when zeroed at 270 yds. 
RangePath ComeUp Velocity Energy Momentum ToF Windage Windage Optimal
yds in clicks fps ft/lbs lb ft/s sec in clicks Game Wgt

Muzzle -1.5 Infinity 3245 3507 69.54 0.000 0.0 NaN 1153 
25 -0.2 3 3190 3390 68.36 0.023 0.0 1 1096 
50 0.9 -7 3136 3276 67.20 0.047 0.1 1 1041 
75 1.8 -9 3083 3165 66.06 0.071 0.3 2 989 
100 2.4 -9 3030 3057 64.92 0.096 0.6 2 939 
125 2.9 -9 2978 2953 63.80 0.121 0.9 3 891 
150 3.0 -8 2926 2851 62.70 0.146 1.3 3 845 
175 2.9 -6 2875 2753 61.61 0.172 1.8 4 802 
200 2.6 -5 2825 2657 60.53 0.198 2.4 5 761 
225 2.0 -3 2775 2564 59.46 0.225 3.0 5 721 
250 1.1 -2 2725 2474 58.40 0.252 3.7 6 683 
275 -0.1 0 2677 2386 57.36 0.280 4.6 6 647 
300 -1.6 2 2629 2301 56.33 0.308 5.5 7 613 
325 -3.4 4 2581 2219 55.31 0.337 6.5 8 580 
350 -5.6 6 2534 2139 54.30 0.367 7.6 8 549 
375 -8.0 8 2488 2061 53.31 0.396 8.8 9 520 
400 -10.9 10 2442 1986 52.32 0.427 10.0 10 491 
425 -14.1 13 2396 1912 51.35 0.458 11.4 10 464 
450 -17.6 15 2351 1841 50.39 0.490 12.9 11 439 
475 -21.6 17 2307 1773 49.44 0.522 14.5 12 414 
500 -26.0 20 2263 1706 48.50 0.555 16.2 12 391

Wow. Thats a pretty flat shooter out to 500 yards. Sight in 2.4 inches high at 100 yards and you are in a 6 inch kill zone clear out to about 320 yards. NICE!! That's what I'd go for.


----------



## Snipedog (Jan 26, 2008)

I laughed my but off at your response!!! :lol:


farmerj said:


> Yeah, what he said.
> 
> Ain't an easy question to answer.
> 
> What works for 100 gr ain't even in the ball park for a 55 or 58 gr pill.


----------



## Snipedog (Jan 26, 2008)

you can go to Hornady's site and use the ballistic calculator and it will tell you what you need to know when siting in your 243.


bish said:


> Hello All
> As I have stated before, I purchased a Ruger M77 in .243 caliber for my son. I have a 3X9 Nikon Pro Staff mounted on the gun and have been using Remington 100 grain cartridges. I have begun to sight the gun in at 50 yds on a bench... hand held. I plan to use a bench rest to fine tune the rifle.
> 
> I would like to sight this gun in for about 200 to 250yds. If I sight it in for dead on at 50yds I'm told that it will be about 2 inches high at 100 and dead on at 200yds.
> ...


----------

